# broken alternator adjusting bolt



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

UH OH.........i broke the adjusting bolt for my alternator. can i buy that piece seperate? or am i kinda screwed? 

thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Junk yard or check with a Nissan dealer.


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

that's sorta what i thought. i'll give nissan a call to see what they charge for such a thing. does anyone have an exploded drawing of what holds that piece on? is it just that one bolt? (lock bolt). i was thinking about taking it off and possibly drilling out the broken bolt. but if there's nothing involved with just changing it, i'm game for that as well.
thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Junk yard or check with a Nissan dealer.


j/y would be cheaper and fine


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for your help, very appreciated


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

so i just got off the phone with Nissan. To buy that as a new assembly......ready for this one..........$106!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you do not really need it ..

just remove the adjuster and use a nut and bolt thru the alt tab and brackett..

and pry the alt with a crow bar to get it into position ..


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

awesome.....i wasn't sure if i could do that or not. i found someone with a few of these trucks "lying" around, the only thing is, they are 4cyl engines. i'm not sure if they used the same adjuster or not. i believe that the alternator for those engines are on the right hand side of the engine.


----------

